# Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen



## chris2207 (30. März 2012)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

wir stehen derzeit vor einem großen Problem.
Wir haben seit 3 Jahren einen Schwimmteich, nicht groß aber fein 5,5m x 6m, der Schwimmbereich ist auch eher zum abkühlen als zu Schwimmen gedacht.
Nun zu Problem, wir haben zum Ende letzten Jahres die Stromversorgung verloren, ein Neuanschluss würde mind. 5.000 EURO kosten. Somit haben wir ab diesem Jahr kein Strom mehr.
Bisher hatte ich eine OASE CWS Aquamax 4000 sowie ein FiltoClear 15000 und einen Skimmer am 24h laufen. Das Wasser wurde auf dem Rückweg in den Teich über Drainage ins Kiesbett gepresst. Eine Solaranlage wird schon teuer werden aber notwendig. Mehr als 6-7h Täglich kann der Filter aufgrund des Strombedarfs nicht laufen. Ich denke das die Bakterien in einem Filter kaum so lang durchhalten werden. Daher hatte ich überlegt den Filter durch einen WilTec CBF 350 B für mind. 60.000 l zu ersetzen. Nach den 6-7h Laufzeit der großen Pumpe über den Skimmer, den Rest der Zeit mit einer Kleinen 600-1.200 l/h  zu betreiben. 
Die Wasserqualität war immer top, klar bis auf 1,70 und auch jede Menge __ Molche im Teich.
Wie realistisch sind diese Überlegungen? 
Anschließend stellt sich auch die Frage nach der Reinigung, ein Teichsauger fällt ja jetzt aus, aufgrund des hohen Strombedarfs. 

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung und Anregungen.


----------



## günter-w (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Chris, was ist den da passiert du hast den Strom verloren ist der Teich irgendwo auserhalb. Mit Solar geht ja schon manches nur die Sonne ist nicht so zuverlässig. Wenn dann noch der Teichsauger eventuel mit Notstromaggregat betrieben wird habe ich so meine Zweifel ob sich das alles rechnet. Da ist unter dem Strich ein einmaliges Inwest für die Stromversorgung unter umständen günstigere Alternative. Ein Umbau in ganz ohne Technik mit all seinen Abstrichen wird auch nicht zum Nulltarif zu haben sein.Das solltest du dir zuerst genau durchrechnen bevor du Geld in die Hand nimmst


----------



## Zermalmer (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*



günter-w schrieb:


> was ist den da passiert du hast den Strom verloren


Frage ich mich auch grad, wie man den Strom einfach mal so verlieren kann 

Wenn man einen Nachbarn hatte, der nun vielleicht so nicht mehr ist, dann liegt ja vom Stromversorger doch recht nah eine Leitung, die man zwar für teuer Geld verlängern müsste, aber das dürfte Panels mit Laderegler und einem Puffer schon auch kosten.

Und ja, die Bakterien vertragen sicher nicht einen so langen Intervall...

Günter hat da vollkommen recht... wäge sehr genau ab zwischen umrüstung auf Solar und ggf. einen Festanschluss zu bewerkstelligen.

Vielleicht kannst Du ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen, bevor das Licht ganz ausgeht


----------



## Elfriede (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Chris,

ich musste erst einmal in Deinem Profil nachsehen ob Du vielleicht auch in Griechenland lebst, denn dort "verliert" man den Strom bzw. Baustrom nach Absschluss der Bauarbeiten, jedenfalls war das vor 13 Jahren noch so. 

Ich selbst musste einige Jahre auf einen regulären Stromanschluss warten und habe in dieser Zeit viel Geld in Notmaßnahmen, sprich Solarenergie, investiert, also in Laderegler, Module, Batterien, Pumpen usw., gebracht haben die Investitionen wenig, viel zu wenig um einen Teich mit der Technik auszustatten, die Du betreiben möchtest, obwohl man auf Paros von April bis November verlässlich mit täglich Sonne im Überfluss rechnen kann.

Sicher hat sich auf dem Sektor Solarenergie im letzten Jahrzehnt viel verändert und verbessert, aber für einen klaglosen Teichbetrieb müsstest Du sicher in eine sehr  große Anlage investieren, deren Kosten die 5.000 Euro für den  Stromanschluss schließlich   übersteigen würden. 

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## chris2207 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Nun ja, wie das so ist, wir hatten den Strom über viele Jahre vom Nachbarn und auf einmal möchte man das nicht mehr. Aus vorbei... und das in Deutschland nicht Griechenland.
Lt. Angebot vom Versorger müssen 110m Leitung verlegt werden, hinzu kommen noch alle Anschlüsse auf unserem Grundstück. Das wird also Ausscheiden.
Ich habe das schon alles mal gerechnet, Solar wird ca. 1.700 EUR im Eigenbau kosten. 550 Watt an Solarpanelen sowie Wechselrichter und großem 24V Akku. Lt. Berechnung könnte ich damit 3 Tage ohne Sonne auskommen, bei größerem Akku sogar 6 Tage.

Noch sieht der Teich ganz gut aus. Die Frage ist, ob ein Durchlauffilter gut mit kleinem Wasserdurchssatz klarkommt. Den Druckfilter kann ich ganz vergessen. Über Notstrom kann man so einen Teichschlammsauger kaum betreiben, die Einschaltstöme sind viel zu hoch. Es gibt auch solche Impellerpumpen, die haben nur ca. 400-600 Watt. 
Ansonsten werde ich noch mehr Pflanzen in den Teich setzen. Gibts da Empfehlungen welche besonders viele Nährstoffe aufnehmen?

Dank noch einmal


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Chris.

Habt Ihr mal ganz in Ruhe das Gespräch mit dem Nachbarn gesucht?
Ein friedliches Miteinander ist doch nicht nur gut für die Stromversorgung, sondern auch für das Auskommen miteinander!
Vielleicht gibt es einen Grund, warum man das nicht mehr möchte und der ließe sich ändern/beseitigen?!
Hast Du die Solarversorgung selbst zusammen gestellt oder hat das ein Profi gemacht (der nicht nur auf verkaufen aus ist)? 
Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich kaum, dass Du mit 1700 Euro hin kommst.


----------



## chris2207 (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Nein, leider wird das mit dem Strom nichts mehr werden. Eigentümerwechsel und damit ist das entfallen.
Die 1.700 Eur sind schon gut gerechnet, da ich die Installation selbst mache ist es nicht so teuer. Die Anlage wurde selbst zusammengestellt und genau auf die Anforderungen ausgerichtet. Mind. 6h vollen Strom auf der Pumpe, sowie den Rest der Zeit mit geringerer Leistung.
Daher ja meine Frage, ob der Durchlauffilter besser geeignet ist der Druckfilter. Soll ich da lieber noch auf 90.000 Liter gehen oder reichen 60 TLiter? Und halt mehr Pflanzen, nur welche.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Also ich würde auf Schwerkraft gehen. Da verbrauchen die Pumpen weniger Strom weil sie nicht hochpumpen müssen und die Bakterien liegen während der stromlosen Zeit nicht auf dem Trockenen und sterben nicht ab.

Pflanzen natürlich reichlich. Da würde ich mich an denen orientieren, die auch in filterlosen Gewässern zu finden sind (__ Igelkolben, __ Rohrkolben, __ Iris etc.)

Hast Du nicht paar Bilder von dem Teich?

Mandy


----------



## chris2207 (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Danke, dann werde ich das so einrichten. Welcher Filtergröße soll ich denn wählen, 90 oder 60 TLiter? Werde mal zeitnah ein paar Biler einstellen. Ist schon schade, dass die ganze Arbeit nun am Stromzugang scheitern kann. Leider gibt es so gut wie keine Leistungsstarken 12-24 V Pumpen für den Teichbedarf.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Ich hab mal ausgerechnet ... 5,5m x 6m x 1,70m = 56100l ...
Also ich würde den Filter dann lieber bischen größer machen ... aber wieso 90000l?
Für 70000l würde auch reichen ... 

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*



Moonlight schrieb:


> ... aber wieso 90000l?
> Für 70000l würde auch reichen ...


Hallo Mandy,
ich nehme mal an, das chris immernoch gedanklich mit dem Fertigfilter rechnet


----------



## chris2207 (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Genau, und der nächste Schritt sind halt die 90.000l. Dann werde ich sicher den Größeren nehmen und mich von meinem guten OASE Druckfilter trennen, schade. Gibt es sonst noch Dinge, die ich nun eachten muss?


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Möge immer die Sonne bei Dir scheinen und Dir ordentlich Strom bescheren ... 

Mandy


----------



## Nori (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Mit dem 350-er wirst bestimmt nicht froh - da kannst dich auf ein tägliches "Schwämmequetschen" einrichten.
Da gibts für 280,- bis 380,- € schon Filter, die auch ne vernünftige Standzeit haben.

Wenn du einen Wechselrichter hast brauchts doch keine 12 oder 24 Volt Pumpen - auch sind spezielle 24 V Akkus recht teuer - wieso nicht 12 V Bleiakkus verwenden (aber keine __ Blei-Säure-Teile)?
Das Teure an der Solarversorgung sind diese Speicherakkus - die andere Hardware ist rel günstig. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## chris2207 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Der Vorteil bei 24 Volt ist, dass ich Module für die Netzeinspeisung nehmen kann und nicht aus spezielle teurere 12V Module zurückgreifen muss. Zudem kann ich den Akku halbieren, da der doppelte Strom zur Verfügung steht und die Ströme sind viel geringer. Nach meinen Berechnungen kommt mir ein 24V System günstiger.
So hätte ich die Pumpe direkt ohne Wechselrichter betreiben können und müßte nicht in 230V umwandeln. 
Welche Filter in der Größenklasse kannst du denn ampfehlen?
Ich habe gestern mal nachgerechnet, mit der Anlage könnte ich mind. 30.000 Liter am Tag umwälzen, später sogar mehr (die Reibungsverluste habe ich mit 30% Abschlag mal berücksichtigt). Wichtig ist, dass der Skimmer mind. 6h am Tag läuft.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Chris,

Auf alle Fälle solltest Du dich mit einer Mammutpmpe/ Luftheberpumpe auseinandersetzen.

Mit dieser erreichst Du schon ab sagen wir mal 7 Watt eine ordentliche Pumpleistung. 
Bei 30 - 35 Watt dürfte dann richtig die Post abgehen im Teich. 

Ich selbst habe hier gerade einen Tread Schlamsaugmammut. Dieser Schlammsauger funktioniert genau mit 30 Watt und keine x kW.

Wenn Du den Filter nicht durchgängig betreibst, würde ich Dir einen Pflanzen/ Bodenfilter empfehlen. Dort leben die Bakkies weiter ob Du Wasser bewegst oder nicht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## chris2207 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Nicht schlecht, werde mich mal damit beschäftigen. 
Wie hoch bekomme ich denn das Wasser damit gehoben? Einen konventionellen Durchlauffilter kann man damit doch nicht betreiben, oder? Die zusätzliche Sauerstoffanreicherung ist natürlich echt super.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Chris,

das Wasser solte möglichst wenig gehoben werden. Mit jedem cm nimmt die Leistung ab. 
aber eine Kante von 5 cm ist ohne Probleme zu überwinden. 

Das Problem bei diesen Pumpen ist die Einblastiefe. Je tiefer Du einbläst um so höher die Leistung. Meine Versuche laufen gerade in einer Regentonne und 1 Meter Einblastiefe geht (Die Leistung mit geringer Förderhöhe ist genial) tiefer ist aber besser, 2 Meter. Damit steigt dann auch die Förderhöhe. (Das ist das Problem, was Andre im Schlammsaugtread recht gut gelöst hat.)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## chris2207 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Habe mir das gerade noch einmal überlegt. 
Die Oase Aqua-Oxy 400 CWS verbraucht 10 Watt und läuft über 12V, somit kann ich die auch an ein 20W Solarpanel anschließen. Allein für die Wasserbewegung im Teich ist das schon ausreichend, besser als ne kleine Pumpe. Einfach ein Rohr auf 1,30m versenken (unten Luft einblasen), oben mit einem Bogen und schon dürfte es eine Strömung geben, incl. Sauerstoff.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Chris,

das halte ich eigentlich für Quatsch, bzw. rausgeworfenes Geld. 
Die Förderleistung beträgt bei Deiner Pumpe 400 l/ Std.
bei 25 Watt mehr komme ich auf auf 4500 l/Std. (über das 10 fache)

Mit dieser Leistung kann man auch Wasser Pumpen. 
Von daher würde ich eher über diese Leistungen nachdenken. 

Mal was gaanz7 anderes, was ich eigentlich machen will. (Aber warscheinlich nie dazu komme???) 

Windkraft. Ich habe hier im Forum schon intensiv drüber diskutiert. 

Mein heutiger Stand wäre: 
Eine Lufpumpe kaufen, Motor raus, 50 Watt Windrad dran und fleißig pumpen lassen. 
Ein Windrad läßt sich für ein paar Euro bauen und bei der geringen Leistung sollt es auch recht klein ausfallen können.
Also kein Strom produzieren, sondern direkt und verlustfrei mit Wind pumpen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## chris2207 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hmmm, na gut, war auch nur ne Überlegung. 
Mir geht es vor allem darum, Strom zu sparen. Solange ich unter 17 Watt bleibe, lohnt sich das. Sonst kann ich auch meine kleine Pumpe (12V) mit 17 Watt laufen lassen, die immer dann einspringt wenn die Große 55 Watt aus Sparsamkeitsgründen nicht läuft. 
Es ging ja vor allem auch darum den Teichfilter wenigstens mit Frischwasser zu versorgen.

Was noch gehen könnte, um die Lufthebepumpe zu nutzen, ist, einen Teil des Teiches abzugrenzen und ausschließlich als Klärteich zu nutzen, der damit "befüllt" wird. Aber das sind wieder nur Überlegungen. 

Was für ein Aufwand...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Chris,

wenn Du keinen Strom mehr bekommst, mußt Du schon eine Dauerhafte Lösung erarbeiten.
Den Filter nur mit Wasser zu füllen ist ja letzlich Sinnfrei, da kannst Du Dir den Strom sparen.

Luftheber mit Klärteich ist denke ich eine dauerhafte Stromlose Variante. 

Solar und Wind gekoppelt wird aus meiner Sicht zu einem dauerhaft guten Filterergebnis führen können. 

(Wenn keine Sonne, dann Wind und umgekehrt) 

Wenn Du wirklich ein Stromlosprojekt machen willst, denk wirklich mal über Wind nach. 
Das Windrad ist schneller gebaut, als eine Solaranlage zusammenzufummeln. 

An das Windrad kannst Du die Luftheberpumpe anschließen und fertig ist die Konstruktion. 

Von den Kosten her sind es ein paar Euro für ein paar Watt. Bei Solar denkst Du bei jedem Watt über die enormen Mehrkosten für die Module nach und versuchst dort zu sparen.

So zahlst Du für ein 50 Watt Panel an die 200 Euro. Beim Windrad baust Du einfach ein paar größere Flügel und hast mehr Wattinis. 

Bei 2 Meter durchmesser kommst Du auf 200- 500 Watt. 
Bei 20 cm dann auf 20-50 Watt, also genau die Leistung für den Luftheber. 

Ein 40cm Windrad gibt es doch fast schon im Spielzeugladen??
(Ich weiß nicht, ob die Rechnung so einfach ist und stimmt.)

Der Luftheber ist aus meiner Sicht das einzige, was mit Windkraft richtig wirkungsvoll funktioniert, da Du das Windrad auf dem Dach montieren kannst und einfach einen Luftschlauch in den Teich legst.
Da es die Luftpumpen fertig zu kaufen gibt, braucht man nur die Motorachse durch die Windradachse auszutauschen. (Sofern da ein Motor drin ist, muß mal nachschaun)
(Ich habe hier auch viel gelernt...)


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Thomas,
Du hast ja richtig Klasse Ideen und auch wenn Du nicht in allen Bereichen schon Erfahrungen  gesammelt hast, finde ich Deine Beiträge eigentlich SEHR klasse 

Ich hab in Sachen Wind und solarkraft eigentlich keine Erfahrung.

Interessant fand ich allerdings Deine Idee zur Windkraft.

Wie ist das eigentlich? Motoren sind ja auch Generatoren (wenn es vielleicht da noch Feinschliff braucht).
Könnte man nicht auch einen alten Motor (Leichtläufigkeit und richtige Beschaffenheit vorrausgesetzt) auch eben halt als Generator an einem Windrad 'hinbasteln'


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Andreas,

ich habe mich intensiv damit beschäftigt. 

Ich würde auf keinen Fall in Strom umwandeln, da die Lösung mit dem Luftheber so einfach und naheliegend ist.

Du hast bei jeder umwandlung Verluste. So brauchst mußt Du sicher 100 Watt oder mehr Leistung erzeugen um dies in Strom zu wandeln und dann wieder in Bewegung bei 35 Watt. 

Deswegen die 35 Watt Pumpe direkt ans Windrad und verlustfrei arbeiten. Ist einfacher (da ja nur der Motor durch ein Windrad ersetzt wird) 

Wenn man richtig Strom erzeugen will, kann man Lichtmaschinen nehmen, Gleichrichter, Autobaterien,... Also sehr aufwendig und kompliziert. Das Windrad muß auch größer werden um dann eine kleine Punpe und 1 Lampe zu betreiben.

Der direkte Weg ist schon der bessere. 
Wenn ich nächstes Jahr das Spielhaus für meine Tochte baue, werde ich dort einen Mast draufsetzen. 
Dort kommt das Windrad drauf. Das wird meiner Tochter sicher gefallen und wenn Ihr das gefällt sagt meine Frau auch nichts dagegen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ich würde auf keinen Fall in Strom umwandeln, da die Lösung mit dem Luftheber so einfach und naheliegend ist.
> 
> Du hast bei jeder umwandlung Verluste. So brauchst mußt Du sicher 100 Watt oder mehr Leistung erzeugen um dies in Strom zu wandeln und dann wieder in Bewegung bei 35 Watt.
> 
> Deswegen die 35 Watt Pumpe direkt ans Windrad und verlustfrei arbeiten. Ist einfacher (da ja nur der Motor durch ein Windrad ersetzt wird)


Also eher direkt per 'Kolben' als Luftpumpe in Luftdruck verwandeln... ein Wandlungsschritt gespart.
Allerdings sollte man dann über einen 'Druckbehälter' nachdenken, oder ist das schon zu großzügig/optimistisch gedacht?


> Wenn ich nächstes Jahr das Spielhaus für meine Tochte baue, werde ich dort einen Mast draufsetzen.
> Dort kommt das Windrad drauf. Das wird meiner Tochter sicher gefallen und wenn Ihr das gefällt sagt meine Frau auch nichts dagegen.


Ich will für meine Jungs ein Baumspielhaus bauen... im Optimalfall dürfen sich dann auch welche trauen im Sommer dort im Schlafsack zu schlafen... sofern der Mut langt 
Und da hab ich, auch wenn es am Schluss nur ein einfaches 'Baumhaus' wird, vorgesehen, dass das ganze wohl mit LED beleuchtet wird.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Andreas,

mit dem Spielhaus gefällt mir gar sehr. Vieleicht bauen wir ja nächstes Jahr zusammen hier im Forum und können gegenseitig Ideen Klauen.

Mit dem Optimismus weiß ich nicht wie Du das meinst. Ich sehe die Windkraft eher pesimistisch, da das geünschte Ergebnis sicher nicht erreicht wird. (Da hat man dann was zum optimieren...)
Für eine LED Beleuchtun würde ich auf einen Nabendynamo vom Fahrrad zurückgreifen. Der hat eine Stabile Achse und braucht eigentlich nur noch Flügel.

Beim Pumpen am Teich würde ich wirklich für 30 Euronen eine fertige Pumpe kaufen, auseinandernehmen, Motor rauspfeffern und sehen, wie die Motorachse Flügel bekommt.

Ein Zwischenspeichern ist sicher zu aufwändig. Die Pumpe läuft dann halt mit einer Leistung von 0 - 10.000 Liter die Stunde, was solls. Wird halt mal gespült und mal nicht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> mit dem Spielhaus gefällt mir gar sehr. Vieleicht bauen wir ja nächstes Jahr zusammen hier im Forum und können gegenseitig Ideen Klauen.


Hallo Thomas,
schaun wir mal :smoki


> Mit dem Optimismus weiß ich nicht wie Du das meinst. Ich sehe die Windkraft eher pesimistisch, da das geünschte Ergebnis sicher nicht erreicht wird. (Da hat man dann was zum optimieren...)


Mit dem Optimismus meinte ich halt, ob ein Windrad auch in der Lage ist ggf. einen kleinen 'Speicher' zu bewerkstelligen.
Wenn man eine Standardmässig zugige Ecke hat, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das da mitunter mehr Energie anfallen kann als man grade verbraucht.



> Für eine LED Beleuchtun würde ich auf einen Nabendynamo vom Fahrrad zurückgreifen. Der hat eine Stabile Achse und braucht eigentlich nur noch Flügel.


Kenne bisher nur die normalen Dynamos... hab mich mit den Nabenteilen noch nie beschäftigt bzw. beschäftigen müssen.
Werd ich ich bei gegebenheit vielleicht auch mal machen 

Ich seh schon, mitunter sind wir schon wieder zu fortschrittlich  

Nachtrag:Und was ist eigentlich mit Flüglrad Energierückgewinnung aus Bachläufen oder ähnlichem?
Klar ergibt das kein Perpeduum mobile, aber wenn man die die Tüfteleizeit und Material etwas vernachlässigt... da Wasser fliesst immer von oben nach unten ...
aber ich seh schon, nun neige ich zu rumspinnen


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Chris,
[ot]Sorry, dass Thomas und ich gerade Deinen Thread um die Solarumrüstung etwas 'gekapert' haben...
Es hat sich einfach so ergeben... ich hoffe Du kannst mir bzw. uns verzeihen.[/ot]


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hm Andreas,

ist halt immer die Frage, was man plant. Man kann sich ein 4 Meter Windrad in den Garten stellen und die überschüßige Energie wegspeichern oder den Satdtwerken zur freien Verwendung für teuer Geld überlassen, 
Ich würde so planen, das es möglichst genau den Zweck erfüllt, mal mehr mal weniger. 
Es pumpt einfach mehr und zum wegspeichern bleibt eigentlich nix, da mir auch der Auwand zu groß wäre (Wasser aus Staudämmen umpumpen zu Energie speichern...)

Du hast kein Licht am Fahrrad... die leichtgängigsten robustesten und teuersten Dynamos sind die Nabendynamos. Falls Du mit Deinen Jungs das Projekt angehen willst, kannst Du in handelsüblichen Akkus speichern. 
Ja, das ist ein schönes spannendes Jungsprojekt...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Auch von mir sorry...


----------



## chris2207 (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo ihr Zwei.
Kein Thema, ich freue mich doch, wenn mir diese Ideen weiterhelfen.
Ich denke es wird eine 2 Wege Lösung werden. Da ich den Strom auch für andere Sache benötige, werde ich um die Solaranlage nicht herum kommen aber wie schon geschrieben, es kann auch mal nur der Wind da sein und dann sollte ich eine Absicherung oder Unterstützung in Form der Lufthebepumpe haben.
Also denke ich mal, dass ich einen Teil als Klärbecken abtrenne, der dann durch eine Solaranlage und die Lusthebepumpe mit Wasser gespeist wird. Wie schon geschrieben, kann ich somit mind. 30.000l pro Tag umwälzen und filtern.

Leider wird mein Teich gerade ein wenig trüb, zumindest kann ich kaum noch bis 1,70m zum Boden schauen. Ist das Normal nach dem Winter? Bisher hatte ich das so noch nicht. In der noch Strom Zeit habe ich den Filter auch erst ab Mitte April laufen lassen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*



chris2207 schrieb:


> ... Klärbecken abtrenne, der dann durch eine Solaranlage und die Lusthebepumpe mit Wasser gespeist wird....




Ja ja die "Lusthebepumpe"..., ich glaube, das ist das falsche Forum um das mal ausführlich zu beleuchten.


Grundsätzlich würde ich 2 Lusthebepumpen anschließen. Eine Ans Windrad und eine ans Solarpanel. Wenn es dann Sonnig ist und stürmt wird der Teich mal richtig gespühlt.

Oder man baut einen Wechselschalter zwischen die Lustheber, so das ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl bei Wind die Solarpumpe abgeschalten wird.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## rocket (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte heuer meinen Teich ebenfalls auf Wind bzw. Solar umstellen.
Schaut euch mal das an http://www.hunny.de/black-600/
Ich denke gekoppelt mit einem Solarpaneel lässt sich da schon was ordentliches betreiben, bzw. kann man auch andere Geräte damit betreiben!
Speicherung müsste in Deinem Fall halt noch zusätzlich installiert werden, das fällt bei mir allerdings ( oder Gottseidank weg)
Hab am Wochenende den Elektromeister hier, dann fällt bei mir die Entscheidung!


Gruß


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Andreas,

Deine Idee ist ja wirklich Klasse mit dere Energiegewinnung aus Bächen.

Ja klar, ich denke, das paßt richtig gut zu Chris und Rokets Konzept. Direkt am Wasserauslauf noch ein Luftheber mit Wasserrad setzen, dort kann man richtig Leistung abgreifen. 
So könnte man nach dem Start vielleicht mit 15 Watt Sonnenstrom und 20 Watt Wasserkraft arbeiten. (geschätzt)
Das könnte fast die halbe oder mehr Leistung sein, die Du nicht mehr von der Sonne oder dem Windrad benötigst. 

Also 3 Gleisig scheint richtig sinnvoll.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## chris2207 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

So, jetzt ist es endlich vollbracht. Am Wochenende habe ich die letzte der 4 Solarplatten angebaut und angeschlossen.

Verbaut habe ich nun:
2x Solarplatten á 80 Watt
2x Solarplatten á 100 Watt
1x Oase Aquarius Solar 1500 / 12 Volt
1x Oase Aquamax Eco 6000 Premium / 12 Volt
1x Laderegler Steca Solarix PRS 2020 / 20Ah
2x Batterien á 75Ah
1x Zeitschaltuhr 
Kabel und Montage für die Solarplatten

Die zwei 80 Watt Module betreiben die Aquarius Solar 1500 über die Zeitschaltuhr im dunkeln alle 30min für 30 min und sobald genug Sonne da ist dauerhaft.

Die Aquamax Eco 6000 ist direkt an die beiden 100 Watt Module angeschlossen. Scheint die Sonne, läuft die Pumpe, die an einen Skimmer angeschlossen ist. Also bis auf Skimmer reinigen, wartungsfrei.
Das Wasser ist schön sauber, bis. 1,65m Sichtbarkeit auf den Grund.
Mal schauen, zumindest jetzt reiner ÖKO-Teich geworden, incl. Technik.
Bitte nicht über die Investition sprechen aber das macht ja eh keiner der einen Schwimmteich gebaut hat.


----------



## chris2207 (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich auf Solar umstellen*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich brauche noch einmal einen Tipp für die Erweiterung meines Filters.
Derzeit plane ich noch ein CompactSieve II anzuschaffen um meinen CBF-350C zu entlasten.
Der CBF-350C wird im Wesentlichen über einen Skimmer mit einer Oase Aquamax Eco 6000 Premium / 12 Volt befüllt. Gerade der erste Filter setzt sich sehr schnell mit Mulm zu. Nun habe ich noch eine Oase Eco CWS 4000 übrig. 
Nun zur Frage, soll ich vor den CBF-350C das CompactSieve II schalten und weiterhin nur mit einer Pumpe arbeiten oder soll ich die CWS 4000 an den CBF-350C anschließen und das CompactSieve II nur mit der Aquamax Eco 6000 stand alone betreiben. 

Danke schon mal für die Unterstützung.


----------

